# Visited the Shelter



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

During my lunch break today i went to the local shelter which is just up the road from where I work. I walk into one of the cat rooms and was swarmed by about 7 cats, but one little black and white cat jumped onto my shoulders then dropped into my arms making himself right at home. I wasn't there to adopt today but that little guy was so close to coming home with me. I may have to visit him again tomorrow.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

You know, if you don't....
you'll always think about him. 
I think it's meant to be.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

You have been chosen. That is the best feeling, ever.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Go get him! He picked you and that is priceless.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Ditto!!!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

You don't pick a cat, the cat picks you... and this cat certainly picked you! It was a match that was meant to be.  I say go back!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucky you! YOU have been chosen! Get him outta there ASAP!!
Sharon


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

GET HIM OUTTA THERE!!!!! He wants you!!!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I volunteer at a large municipal shelter and I tell people all the time that if he lays on your heart at night you need to come back and adopt! Take the plunge!, you won't regret it.


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

I didn't make it back until a couple of days later and that cat had already found a home. I hope he's getting spoiled.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad the kitty found a home but sorry you missed out on such a darling.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't stop visiting if you are seriously considering adopting but be prepared to take the plunge right away! Sweet, affectionate, very social cats like this don't come alone all the time and when they do they are snatched up quickly!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Any new prospects?


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

I've gone back and talked to a local rescue, there have been a couple of cats that I've considered. Part of me wonders if it would be fair to a new cat though. Alex that recently passed away was a very special cat. Snickers who is still with me is very unique, she trills and is goofy, while very cuddly. A new cat has a tough act to follow, then maybe its just because I'm biased towards my little friends.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I had a really really hard time taking the next step to let another kitty into my life after Mocha passed away. I felt disloyal to her and I didn't think any cat could ever live up to Mocha. As you can see, I have four cats now....and some kittens. My husband, who was not a cat person, was the one to bring the first kitten home 18 months after Mocha passed...and I said she would never take Mocha's place...I wouldn't even let her use Mocha's things or come in Mocha's room...she was not going to be Mocha. And, I was right, none of them are even remotely like Mocha. None of them replaced her in our home or in my heart. But each of them are loved for who they are and what they bring to our home. I know Mocha is looking down with a smirk in her face, especially when one does something she knows is going to get a "Mocha never did that..." lecture. 

Yes, it is hard to take that first step and let another cat in. I looked at many cats before my husband brought Luna home. But, if you let them, they will bring new love and life into your home.


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

Took my girls back and saw 3 or 4 cats I'd have loved to take home. one was kind of shy but sat in one girls lap for a while, another was pretty and playful, one a sleek black fellow, and a mostly white cat that my other daughter loved who laid in her lap for a while. He had, had all four of his paws declawed and was found as a stray. Poor fellow. How does anyone decide which one to bring home. I only have room and budged for one more cat.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That's a problem. Black cats are slow to adopt (I've heard) and all 4 paws declawed is... well, it seems major overkill to me. Good luck on your decision. And when you get your new furbaby, please post pics!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ohhh!, that declawed black cat is the one that you wrote about in another post! I LOVE black cats and yes, they can be hard to get adopted out. Depends. It seems at our shelter it's either feast or famine for black cats and one that is declawed would probably get adopted quickly in my neck of the woods but I can't speak for your area.


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

Marcia, no that black cat has already found a home. too bad i didn't jump on him but happy for him and hoping he is good and spoiled now. My favorite cat markings are grey point siamese, grey or silver tabby, and black cats. Which is funny because my current cat Snickers is a calico which before finding her was one of my least favorite markings for a cat. She is pretty dang cute though. I've never gone by color when it goes to cats though.


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

We finally found the one. We adopted a rescue kitty. We went to the pet store to pick up some more food for Snickers and the rescue group was having an adoption day. She was a little kitten named Dolli who was missing part of an ear and the end of her tail because of frostbite this last winter. You could tell she was a little nervous being in the big store with lots of people but she did purr when held. I followed the advice of one of the members here and if the kitty still tugs at your heart the next day adopt him or her. So now there is a little grey and white tabby as well as our calico in my house.


----------

